# Aeromatic A1032 - Pointer date



## Reno




----------



## kiwidj

Now _those_ are great pics! And such a nice looking watch...:-!


----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


> Now _those_ are great pics! And such a nice looking watch...:-!


Thanks Kiwi 
I play a lot with the lightbox these days, it makes photography _much_ easier :-d

This is my first automatic watch :roll: 
I bought it nearly two years ago.
99€ and it works like a charm :-!


----------



## Charles_Chi4

Hi Reno, Could you tell me the type of this watch and where could i buy with reasonable price?


----------



## Reno

Charles_Chi4 said:


> Hi Reno, Could you tell me the type of this watch and where could i buy with reasonable price?


Hi Charles,

You can find the watch here :

http://www.momentus.fr/shopdetail.aspx?idMontre=94
(this is where I got mine, and my two other "germasians", 2 years ago)

or here :
http://www.sunnywatches.com/watches/aeromatic-912/a1032.html

or here, the white version :
http://www.bijouxclic.com/Aeromatic_calendrier_complet_auto_B.html

(run a Google search with "aeromatic", you'll get plenty of results)

About the "type" of the watch, what can I say :think:
It's a Germasian (asian parts, assembled in Germany)

In spite of its look, the watch is not a chronograph, it's a "full calendar" which means you have the day-date + month + sun&moon functions&#8230; the two pushers set the date + month :roll:

It's an automatic movement (chinese ST-16, I guess)&#8230;

I can't think of anything else :think:

I consider it a 'dress' watch&#8230; It's a nice little watch


----------



## Charles_Chi4

Hi Reno, thanks for your infos.

I just searched in google and found that its type is A1032. Could you tell me the diameter size of its case? And is it perpetual calender or we should manually set the date every month?


----------



## Reno

Charles_Chi4 said:


> Hi Reno, thanks for your infos.
> 
> I just searched in google and found that its type is A1032.


Yup, take a look at the pic (A1032)












Charles_Chi4 said:


> Could you tell me the diameter size of its case? And is it perpetual calender or we should manually set the date every month?


It's a small watch.

I found additional datas on ebay :

*Technical data:*

- central second indicator.
-weekday and day at 12 o´clock.
- date over central hand (big circle).
- sun and moon indicator at 6:00 o`clock.
 - luminous hands.
- *case size 37,3 mm; thick 12,5mm; crown diameter 6 mm.*
- all stainless steel.
- 5 atm water resistant. 
- high quality automatic movement with 35 juwels.
- mineral glass.
- screwed glass-bottom.
- high quality leather strap with thurnbuckle; length 265 mm.


No, it's not a perpetual calendar ! ( :-d 99€... :roll: )
You'll have to change the date every two months, but with the two pushers, it's really easy.​


----------



## shogo_ca

Vraiment belle Reno!

Le bracet et le derriere de la montre me fait penser a ma Orient.

Classique. Cependant, elle ne me ferait pas bien, trop jeune encore pour le style 

En plus, elle est vraiment abordable! Merci de me faire decouvrir ces modeles!


----------



## Reno

shogo_ca said:


> Vraiment belle Reno!
> 
> Le bracet et le derriere de la montre me fait penser a ma Orient.
> 
> Classique. Cependant, elle ne me ferait pas bien, trop jeune encore pour le style
> 
> En plus, elle est vraiment abordable! Merci de me faire decouvrir ces modeles!


Merci pour les compliments, shogo_ca !

Ce fut ma première montre automatique&#8230; il y a presque deux ans. A l'époque, "automatique" signifiait forcément "haut de gamme" :roll: et j'étais très étonné de trouver un modèle aussi _abordable_ ;-)

Je ne la porte pas beaucoup, mais je l'aime toujours. Une montre sympathique et bien finie. Et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis avec |>

A bientôt !
Renaud


----------



## visitor

very cool! but.. what is "stee"? (just a joke mate.) Great pictures!


----------



## Reno

visitor said:


> very cool! but.. what is "stee"? (just a joke mate.) Great pictures!


;-)

Funny, I only noticed it after this photo shoot :-d










:-x o| :-d


----------



## nunocrt

I still hadn't seen this thread, wow! That is a very nice looking piece you got there! By the way, thanks on the compliments on the Poljot. I feel you.;-)


----------



## Reno

nunocrt said:


> I still hadn't seen this thread, wow! That is a very nice looking piece you got there! By the way, thanks on the compliments on the Poljot. I feel you.;-)


:thanks Nuno.

I have it on my wrist, today.

















(sorry for the crappy pics with the old 1Mp camera)


----------



## Reno

*New bracelet !*


----------



## supawabb

Some great photos :-!


----------



## Reno

supawabb said:


> Some great photos :-!


:thanks

I'm always amazed how much a new bracelet can _change_ a watch


----------



## Reno

*Week-end pics !*


----------



## Beau8

Looks fantastic on the bracelet~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

that is a georgeous timepiece, lookin good on both strap & bracelet


----------



## Reno

Beau8 said:


> Looks fantastic on the bracelet~Cheers! ;-)





watchdaddy1 said:


> that is a georgeous timepiece, lookin good on both strap & bracelet


Thanks guys 

Good little watch&#8230; keeps ticking strong, for more than 2 years now&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*Evening pics*


----------



## Fabricioab

wow...

amazing shots...

thankz for this and congrats...

cya...


----------



## Reno

Fabricioab said:


> wow...
> 
> amazing shots...
> 
> thankz for this and congrats...
> 
> cya...


Thanks Fabricio 

The new bracelet brought a new interest to my _first_ auto watch


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic Pointer Date - Brown strap !*


----------



## Txemizo

*Re: Aeromatic Pointer Date - Brown strap !*

Very nice watch, wear it in good health ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Re: Aeromatic Pointer Date - Brown strap !*



Txemizo said:


> Very nice watch, wear it in good health ;-)


Thanks Txemizo, I will ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Nato*


















































































Next to another flieger&#8230;









*Wristshots :*


----------



## Reno

*Pointer Date on bracelet*

This is the first automatic I personally bought more than 3 years ago


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' on Eichmüller bracelet*


----------



## matateduh

*Re: Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' on Eichmüller bracelet*

it is nice to know that someone who has a girard perregaux owns this watch and praises it as well


----------



## Reno

*Re: Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' on Eichmüller bracelet*



matateduh said:


> it is nice to know that someone who has a girard perregaux owns this watch and praises it as well


A vintage _GP_ ;-)

Franken :-d
(the hour & minutes hands aren't original ; several parts have been replaced&#8230










but inside :









Not too bad hey ? ;-)









It's a nice watch, but I got it for 150€, so not much more than the _Aeromatic_ ;-)


----------



## matateduh

*Re: Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' on Eichmüller bracelet*

very nice vintage watch, not to mention the 150€ price ... 

wear it in good health ...


----------



## Reno

*Re: Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' on Eichmüller bracelet*



matateduh said:


> very nice vintage watch, not to mention the 150€ price ...
> 
> wear it in good health ...


Thanks matateduh, I will 

If you're interested, the whole story is *here* :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/girard-perregaux-small-seconds-229324-post1644923.html#post1644923


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic Pointer Date*


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: Aeromatic Pointer Date*

What a great album! It's like watching a small girl grow up, graduate school, and become a woman. After looking at all the pictures that you took with so much affection - of a watch many would sneer at for its "lowly" origin - I too have fallen in love with it! Bravo!


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 - LIP rubber strap*


----------



## lemond

nice, very much preferred the brown leather strap than the rest.


----------



## Reno

lemond said:


> nice, very much preferred the brown leather strap than the rest.


It does look good on brown leather indeed ;-)










but I was pleasantly surprised to see how nice it looks on rubber too&#8230;









gives a much more modern look :think:


----------



## rck1corsonika

All pictures are fantastic. It look awesome.


----------



## Reno

rck1corsonika said:


> All pictures are fantastic. It look awesome.


Thanks a lot rck1corsonika 

It's a nice little watch indeed ;-)


----------



## Packleader

That is one fine-looking, feature-laden watch! Thanks for sharing.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## Reno

Packleader said:


> That is one fine-looking, *feature-laden* watch! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Packleader


Well, it's a rather bold design for sure :-d ;-)

Thanks, Packleader


----------



## Triton9

Great watch, Bro! Running strong after 2 years...


----------



## Stonechild

Beautiful pictures,thanks for sharing


----------



## Reno

Stonechild said:


> Beautiful pictures,thanks for sharing


Thank you, Stonechild


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic - Pointer date*


----------



## bvc2005

*Re: Aeromatic - Pointer date*

Tres Belle! Does it hand-wind?


----------



## Reno

*Re: Aeromatic - Pointer date*



bvc2005 said:


> Tres Belle! *Does it hand-wind?*


Merci, bvc2005 ! ;-)

And yes, it does.


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' • ZRC lizard strap*







































My first automatic watch&#8230; from *August 22th 2007*&#8230; still ticking strong :-!


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 'Pointer Date' • Bund*


----------



## Gazza74

*Re: Aeromatic A1032 'Pointer Date' • Bund*

Great photos! The watch still looks pristine, even after all these years of ownership. Glad to read that it's still holding up well. I've bookmarked a couple of Aeromatics as potential future purchases.


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic 'Pointer Date' • Bund + canvas strap*


----------



## Ed.YANG

Reno said:


> T...This is my first automatic watch :roll:
> I bought it nearly two years ago.
> 99€ and it works like a charm :-!


5yrs ago? Long before europe's recession? ... hmm... seems to be a hefty price tag for the movement. 
Anyway... it's good that you've been enjoying it alot. And the movement doesn't shows any sign of defects over such a long period.

However, in today's market... it would be much better if you can top up 1x more... for a better chinese movement. Made by Shanghai.


----------



## enraged4

Nice looking watch!


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic "Pointer Date" • Sailcloth strap*

Well, _sort of_ sailcloth ;-)

Bracelet DE Montre Imperméable 20 MM Noir Tout EN Synthétique | eBay


----------



## Timerider

visitor said:


> very cool! but.. what is "stee"? (just a joke mate.) Great pictures!


Lovely lines!


----------



## Reno

Timerider said:


> Lovely lines!


Thanks. The "_Stainless Stee_" caseback is legendary ;-)


----------



## supawabb

*Re: Aeromatic "Pointer Date" • Sailcloth strap*

Nice photos, sharp watch. Congrats


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 • Milanese*


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 • 'PO-type' bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 • Bund*


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 • 'Mustard' leather NATO*


----------



## MV-22

*Re: Aeromatic A1032 • 'Mustard' leather NATO*



Reno said:


>


Great photos! And the watch looks killer on that nato!


----------



## Reno

*Re: Aeromatic A1032 • 'Mustard' leather NATO*



MV-22 said:


> Great photos! And the watch looks killer on that nato!


Thanks a lot MV-22  Glad you like'em.


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 • Milanese bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 • Olive nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*Aeromatic A1032 (Pointer date) • Green leather strap*


----------



## andmont_7

Very cool piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno




----------

